# Yippee!!!!!



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I doubt many of you will recall my dear Totsie -- she is a senior Nubian who came to us as a very very sick 6-year old. She was the subject of multiple threads here on TGS. It took the better part of 2 years and LOTS of vet bills and LOTS of advice from the TGS community to finally get a kid out of her -- a wonderful little boy. Awesome...but we need a replacement doeling because I want to retire Totsie to the life of leisure she so dearly deserves! She is now closing in on 10 years old.

Well, anyway, we were eventually able to repeat that breeding and this morning Totsie surprised us with lovely twins...a boy and a girl. (She was due on the 5th) We got our girl! Best of all, she was able to kid completely by herself (a HUGE answer to prayer!) and is a most attentive mama. The little boy is quite robust -- and vocal -- so we're naming him Shofar (the Jewish ceremonial trumpet). The little girl is smaller and not as strong as I'd like, but by the grace of G*d we'll get her thru! She has nursed several times, and I'm checking on them frequently.









Totsie and I have a unique relationship and after it was all over, I was sitting in the hay and Totsie left her babies and came to deposit a big smooch on my cheek! Then she turned around and went back to her babies. I love that girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I hope you don't mind but I think Mira would be a good name for the doeling if you don't have one for her. In Hebrew it means Light.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mira_(given_name)

Congratulations on the beautiful babies!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is wonderful!!! Which baby is which?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

mariella said:


> I hope you don't mind but I think Mira would be a good name for the doeling if you don't have one for her. In Hebrew it means Light.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mira_(given_name)


Thank you, @mariella I don't mind at all -- in fact, I really like that! Is it pronounced with a "short" or "long" English "I" sound? Heavenly Father has so blessed us this year, that all of our little girls have some sort of Hebrew or Greek name reflecting some aspect of His character. Whenever we call their names, we are reminded of His goodness and faithfulness to us. So "Mira" could fit that pattern quite nicely! Thanks for suggesting it!



ArborGoats said:


> That is wonderful!!! Which baby is which?


Thank you @ArborGoats -- The little girl is the darker one in the foreground, the little boy is in the corner. I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow and post them.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It is pronounced with a long "I"(At least that's the way I say it)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations!! SO glad you finally got a special girl so her legacy lives on!!


----------

